# I ordered one of these.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's a beaded seat pad for my BMW m/c. I've always wondered about them. I found a site that has a 25% off Christmas sale. Supposedly, it will stop the _monkey butt_ (sweaty butt / crotch) by increasing the air flow and stop your butt from aching after a few hours in the saddle.

I always kind of thought that only older guys used um. *NEWS FLASH TO SELF:* You're old!! 

Anyone on here have a m/c and used one of these? I'm curious as to your experience.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Never used one on my bike,,,
But in my old pickup truck it was awesome in the summer.

Aarond

.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Good to know!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like it should rinse out quick and easy! Is it hypoallergenic?
GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> Looks like it should rinse out quick and easy! Is it hypoallergenic?
> GW


I don't know. Is it supposed to be?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

From the instructions: _"Be sure to wear appropriate support to prevent injury to your parts." _


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That would real uncomfortable on a saddle


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I tried something like that, and it hurt,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a lot.
Sheepskin from Alaska Leather was the hot, cold, and LD answer for me. Not so much in the rain, where the beads would aid in lifting you out of the water. Just toss it in the saddle bag or trunk when the clouds were crying.
Lots like them, good luck.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never used a beaded pad in a car or on a m/c. I'm not even sure if they are called a pad. 

But, others swear by them as being comfortable. Or....................was that swear at them?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wonder if they make your butt slide sideways on a curve? Not good for control or balance.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> Wonder if they make your butt slide sideways on a curve? Not good for control or balance.


Yeah, I was wondering about that as well. I hoping mine will be delivered by the middle of next week. The weather is supposed to be clear and in the 70's. That would be a good day for a test ride.

I do know that those who have one, seem to like them. I've heard little to no negative feedback.

I feel better! I was communicating with a guy with a bike very similar to mine. He uses the same beaded seat pad as the one I ordered. He said no issues at all with it moving around.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It arrived.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Report back, after a bit of use.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm planning on a ride on Christmas Day. Weather is supposed to be good that day. Last year, it was fantastic.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was going to wait until Christmas Day to go for a ride. But, the weather prediction has changed a bit and it's calling for possible rain / snow showers in the higher elevations. That would be me.









So.....I went today. I've had the Bead Rider pad mounted on my seat since the 19th. Today was the 1st ride on it. Everything considered, I think it's great!

The initial impression was that it felt kind of weird. Not in a bad way, just a different way. Within 20 miles or so, I had already gotten used to it. It definitely lets the air circulate under your butt. I could feel how cool it was. I like to ride in cool weather, and no matter how cold it is out, I'll still use it.

I also noticed that it elevates me a bit in the saddle. That was another good thing. Not a whole lot, but enough to notice the difference. And, it seemed to reduce the felt road vibration. My bike felt smoother going down the road.

My stock seat is on soft side, compared to something like a Corbin custom seat. The Bead Rider added some stability / firmness to my seat, making it so that I didn't sink down into it as much. That was yet another good thing.

And last, but certainly not least, the pad doesn't wander or shift around like I thought it might. It pretty much stays put. That's a huge plus and a big relief.

Overall, I'd give the Bead Rider a *BIG*







.

I'm going to order a Bead Rider pad for my passenger seat.​​


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool!

I wish I'd had one, all those years ago.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

One thing I forgot to mention, is that my stock seat slopes a bit towards the fuel tank, and tends to make me slide towards it. I have to keep pushing myself back.

It's vinyl and I always wear blue jeans. Between the two materials, it can be hard to push myself back away from the tank.

The seat pad seems to fill a void / depression in the seat and now makes my seat more level. If I do need to push myself back, it's a whole lot easier to do. My pants don't stick to it like they did the seat.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My only concern would be a situation where you had to firmly or suddenly apply the brakes.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> My only concern would be a situation where you had to firmly or suddenly apply the brakes.


Yeah, I was thinking about that. It's a short distance from the _family jewels_ to the rear of the fuel tank. I'm thinking the fuel tank will stop any forward motion I might happen to generate.

I'm quite sure it won't be a pleasant experience, but one that will most likely be necessary.

Oh the things we do..........to enjoy the things we do.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There used to be fuel-tank pads...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've owned and ridden a lot of my bikes in my life. Seen lots of variations of fuel tank pads too.

I think most prescribe to form......rather than function. If you happen to impact the _family jewels_ against something fixed, it's gonna leave a lasting impression.........pad or not.

At least that's been my experience.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I applied an armorall or similar substance to my motorcycle seat. I was all over the place when accelerating and stopping.
The concern about abruptly Sliding forward is losing control of your motorcycle.
I've never used the beads myself. 
I always felt a tight fitting seat was essential to maximum control. 
Not sure if a horses saddle would be a good comparison.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I won't be getting in a Christmas Day ride this year.  Weather isn't cooperating. I did get one in though last Saturday though and it was really good.

Anyways, the next time I go for a ride, I'm gonna do some experimenting in regards to panic braking with my beaded seat pad in place.

My bike has ABS and it's linked / proportional front and rear. Only once since I've had the bike, did I really have to get on the brakes. That was back in 2007 I think.

The brakes didn't lock up and my bike remained stable.

I'm planning a ride on New Year's Day. Long range forecast looks promising.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Dang nab it. It's snowing here like it's no one's business. Been doing that for the last two hours, and it's sticking. I'm thinking we could see anywhere from 4" and up.

That means no ride tomorrow. But.....it also means I'll be out tonight on my Yamaha BW 200, running laps around the neighborhoods.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooohh... Beautiful!

It hasn't snowed here yet, this year, and I miss it.

You ride bikes through it.
But when I was in college, I would take a book out into the falling snow, sit under a tree, and read in the incredible quiet that a snowfall brings.
(My bodily temperature regulation was much better, back then.)


----------

